# What I did yesterday (mods trial and run)



## nh3b's (Mar 2, 2008)

After doing yet MORE snow removal 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 and with the wife in VT for the weekend (no honey do's) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I had the perfect opportunity to start modding my smoker.

Heres what I did. The pics are self explanatory and the arrows represent smoke and heat flow. It somewhat made sence to me to use the backside of the smoker, since its curved, to maybey create some sort of vortex effect? I welcome all criticizems and suggestions.



Here is the top view:



I ran approximately 4 lbs of Cowboy lump, in witch I wasent impressed. For like I read on here, it burns quick. However, the max temp I got was 240 at mid grate. I dont have multiple thermometers but could feel its still hotter on the firebox side. Today Im gonna run it again and seal up the edges to notice differences. More to follow.


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 2, 2008)

Seems interesting!!

What a original idea too, let us know how it works after you test again:-)

We need to think spring, I am sick of snow too!!

I like your drawings, you guys must have special software for that?

Steve


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 2, 2008)

Naa Steve, I used MS Paint for that. Click your start menu, go to programs, go to accesories and it should be there. I have windows XP. That was the first time Ive used that but Ive played with Adobe Photoshop before. Just open it up and start playin with it...thats how Ive learned puters. 

Well Its time to start playin with the smoker....I will post my findings and further progressions.


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok, so I sealed the openings up with duct tape.......SIGH....dumb move! The heat was too high for the firebox end. The glue on the tape just melted away. 

This expieriment was to just see the differences in sealingt the gaps around my plate....

Before the tape fell off, I noticed that the heat did rise more quickly and obviously more direct through the opening in back. I put a few chunks of mesquite in there to track flow. It was flowing even and like i thought it was and pumping out some Thick BS as well as Thin BS.......some Belching white.......anyway it was working and highest temp I got mid grate was 270

Same amount of lump and 10 degrees (outside temp) higher than before

I feel things are going to plan. I have an idea that implements the baffle inside the firebox since I see you lose alot of heat through that. Thank God I was a tin-knoker at a point in my life as I know sheet metal. I will do my fabrications "the primitive" way w/o Breaks, rollers, spot welders so maybey people can duplicate for thier own


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok, so I sealed the openings up with duct tape.......SIGH....dumb move! The heat was too high for the firebox end. The glue on the tape just melted away. 

This expieriment was to just see the differences in sealingt the gaps around my plate....

Before the tape fell off, I noticed that the heat did rise more quickly and obviously more direct through the opening in back. I put a few chunks of mesquite in there to track flow. It was flowing even and like i thought it was and pumping out some Thick BS as well as Thin BS.......some Belching white.......anyway it was working and highest temp I got mid grate was 270

Same amount of lump and 10 degrees (outside temp) higher than before

I feel things are going to plan. I have an idea that implements the baffle inside the firebox since I see you lose alot of heat through that. Thank God I was a tin-knoker at a point in my life as I know sheet metal. I will do my fabrications "the primitive" way w/o Breaks, rollers, spot welders so maybey people can duplicate for thier own


----------



## husker-q (Mar 2, 2008)

The one thing that struck me was you may get some turbulence which would break up the air flow pattern as it moves across the smoker.  One possible idea (and no idea if it would work) is to modify your chimney extension inside in a manifold fashion, horizontally, under the grate along the front with multiple intake ports - you would possibly have to extend the outside chimney length to get proper draft through it.


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 3, 2008)

2" TH

I beat my brains HQ and hear what your sayin. I had a couple of designs in mind, however with no offence, this isint NASA. However, nothing wrong with trying to be
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . 

With the current mod I noticed the smoke "bouncing" across the sheet to the backside. The only improvement I can think of is the following:



I can see that being an improvement and thank you for bringing that to my attn.

I wish I had a camera, the wife has it in VT


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 3, 2008)

How about temp differences?  Are they better for you?  I usually use those cheap 3 dollar oven thermometers and place them in different locations.

One thought on your discussions about watching your smoke flow....i am sure you thought of this, but when the door is open so you can see it, it must be acting differently than when the door is closed. When closed, I would think smoke permeates the entire vessel.  

Thanks for the drawing tips.  I have a Mac, but I will prope around this thing to find similar software:-)  Pretty cool ideas you have:-)

Steve


----------



## husker-q (Mar 4, 2008)

I dont think I'd bother with the "bounce plate" - You should measure temps across the grate, horizontally and if you are getting even temps - you are golden!   Dont forget when you put meat on the grate - that will also affect the air flow patterns, making more turbulent areas.  

Post some pics - will be interesting to see!

good luck


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 4, 2008)

I do agree Husker. I said what I said about NASA because I had to tell MYSELF that plenty of times upon modding my smoker. The one thing that did even out my temps was sealing up the edges around the sheet metal and blocking the top half of the opening from the firebox.

During that run I was taking my hand and feeling the top of smoker and that felt evened out going across. I dont have 3 thermometers as of YET
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. In fact before I joined this site I didnt know they existed....I just used my Fluke multimeter! Yea that always got a laugh at parties!

As far as the turbulent areas go, Thats true there will be from meat. As it stands now, when I peeked inside chamber to just see whats going on, It was all filled with smoke and I could see on the backside where the vent is, I could see the smoke "rolling" like I thought. Also the smoke is exiting out of the stackpipe, so, Its working, and I think Ill take it for a test drive this weekend.

As far as temp differences go, like I said to husker, it feels even enough and yes, I will be getting thermometers! I made some mods yesterday and ran another run with same amount of lump. I feel comfortable like it is. By the way, when I said earlyer that ive been expierimenting with 4 lbs of lump I was wrong. I have just been doing 1 weber charcoal starter full witch I think is approximately 2.5 lbds. 

2.5 lbds and she peaked at 240 mid grate. I added about a lbd more and she peaked at 295.....so again, I feel comfortable to try her out. 

As I said to husker when I opened the door to check it out.....the chamber was filled with smoke and it just "poofs" out so....Its working. Also I could see it "rolling" up the backside by the dryer vent. Wife comes home today so I will have the Q-View soon.


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 4, 2008)

The real test------food!!!!!!!

Good luck, we will be interested in how you like it:-)


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok, so in the age of no pics -didnt happen, now that monsoon season has ended, I got some pics.



This is what it looks like



Here is the backside



Here is a flange piece I bent up to try and direct more heat inside the belly, used in conjunction with a top piece (next picture). Can someone tell me what that lip on the bottom is for??? Why did they punch it out like that??? seems it would DEFLECT heat from entering. Im thinking about sawing it off and dropping the firebox entirely. Also running 8 inch aluminum pipe to mid chamber.



Here was an attempt to direct more heat inside chamber. There is alot of heat loss from firebox and I would like to prevent it as I like to get the most out of the least. It didnt work as heat went around sides. I will do it again except I will make it into a hood....trap the heat and make it flow. If that dont work Ill make a frypan or a griddle out of the top.


----------



## wavector (Mar 5, 2008)

The more I think about it the more I wonder why we try to fight nature and not just manipulate it. What I mean is heat wants to go upward so why use a side firebox and try make it flow where it doesn't want to go? I think a bottom firebox is the answer. Even with the Bandera the side firebox has issues and has to be modded. I'm thinking vertical all the way.

Another thing is heat and smoke travel seperately. Smoke is always ahead of heat on an open flame/fire.


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree.

Maybey a 5-7 gallon steel bucket w/lid, sitting on ground or lowered platform, piped into side or bottom might be answer? 

Im gonna use it a few times because I REALLY NEED to get smoken.


----------



## capt dan (Mar 6, 2008)

I can appreciate your ideas on modification, but there is only so much you can do. These offset smokers are very useable, and with slight mods, can be quite efficient.






The above  shows a heat diflector, it works  great, the plates work better than nothing, but these work better.




shown above with my old deflector. These two things in combination with

a charcoal basket and an exhaust stack extension, and thats about all you can do to make these smokers any more efficient( just my opinion). I have mine in a  weatherproof OSB shack to  keep the wind and temp element out of the equation. A good lump charcoal, and your all set!


----------



## husker-q (Mar 6, 2008)

Capt Dan

I notice you have the charcoal basket and your picture shows new lump on the right side and I assume a chimney full of lit coals.  Is that how you normally set up a smoke and if so, how long does it last between adding new lump?  

I seem to go about 1.25 hrs between adds - but I just add about 1 chimney of hot coals each time - and dont have any unlit like you show.


----------



## capt dan (Mar 6, 2008)

Thats the beginning load for a smoke, it lasts about 2 - 2 1/2 hrs. After the fire works its way to the unlit side, and the beginning side is all ashed out, I just shake the  basket, and add unlit to the empty  side, and the fire works its  way back. This happens evey hr or so after the beginning load is about gone.


----------



## ibsmoking (Mar 6, 2008)

Husker whats holding the plate up?


----------



## husker-q (Mar 7, 2008)

The Chargriller comes with cast iron grates for the SFB, to be used for grilling if you want to just use the small box.  I took those grates out and set this new one on those guides.

Once the weather warms up  - I think I'll add 4 or 6 bolts through the unit to make the coal grate height just above the side air intake.  However, I like the idea of the basket so may fashion some sides to it.  You dont want to make the grate too low because you may want to be able to slide out the ash bin during a long smoke


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 7, 2008)

I made a charcoal basket today. Just like BBQ Bubbas with the expanded metal. I think im going to just have it sit on flat stock. Ive never seen the Chargriller but if it has a round firebox you might want to use flat stock instaed of drilling holes. Plus if you dont like it, you can remove it.

I dont have a pull out tray in my Charbroil but am going to mod one. I think that the charbroil silver is the cheapest out there plus has the smallest cooking chamber. Pros and cons to that. 

A monsoon is going to hit us again so I wount be able to work on anything.


----------



## capt dan (Mar 7, 2008)

The pull out ash drawer seems like a good idea, but it also allows air into the  firebox, and if you want to control  temp by opening or shutting down the  air, more air inlet leaks can be a problem. They are gaps that cannot be closed or controlled. Just  a lil thought.


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 8, 2008)

I appreciate the foresight Dan. 

As it is now I bought your old smoker on sale at Home Cheapo. It was Damaged and got it for $80 assembled. I dont know if yours had gaps in the firebox door but mine has some conciderable ones. I feel whatever I do....a little more air certainly wont matter. Im somewhat being faceciaus on this as Im better in pics than descriptions. When I say theres gaps...Theres gaps!

Anyway, I was going to roll the sheet metal to form on bottom and than lip it, cooking chamber side, same size as damper side.


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 8, 2008)

OK,

The monsoon expected today was late. This gave me time to make a prototype duct/hood to utilize all heat from charcoal basket. I will start bending and cutting next week. Again, I will do this using NO breaks, rollers, spot welders, pittsburghs, etc. so maybey people can duplicate if they wish. 

For those not following, this is where it starts. Cardboard than to sheet metal.

Im hopeing this will generate and push heat to further control flow and utilize ALL heat.


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 10, 2008)

It was nice and the sun was FINALLY shining....what a great day for waking up the neigbors 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ....Heres what I got...



Heres my delimma.....This is what you call a throat in the HVAC world.....Heres what I got...



I have a couple of options to make this (see following pic)......Im thinking Plan A


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 10, 2008)

Oops.....wrong button.....Heres Plan A:


----------



## capt dan (Mar 10, 2008)

Yep, my silver has a warped door, and it lets in alot of air, even with the  intake closed, but when I do close it, it will put the fire almost out. I have found that I have to run the silver with the butterfly between 1/4  to 1/3 open most of the time.

I look at the pics here and I smile. You have got some ambition for sure.

I don't want to be critical, so I am just mentioning this to be helpful not hurtful. First of all, try this idea and see what happens. My theory is that the "hood you have made for the charcoal basket will not allow  enough fresh air into the basket to make a clean burn. I also think that if you did eventually get a good hot clean burn, the  sheet metal wouldn't last more than 2-3 smokes. The firebox itself is enough of a chamber to "force hot air" into the smoke chamber. Its what you do with it once it leaves the firebox, is the  problem. The continuous plate you have is a step in the right direction, but it needs to let  heat and smoke out as it travels across the bottom surface towards the exhaust stack. Like I said, these are just my opinions, and I sincerely want you  to understand that. There are alot of us silver users who are just as anxious to get them tuned in. I think you are going in the right direction. I think you may need to do some trial runs in between the larger steps of your mods to get a "feel" for the results.

good luck, and please continue to keep us posted on the project!


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow, nice work there.  You have a lot of ideas and seem to do really neat work.  

The first thing I think of is airflow too----What CAPT DAN said.  If the flame doesn't have room to flicker, you won't get a good burn.

  I am guessing, but I think the only way that would work is with forced air or a guru fan.  Fire it up and let us know what happens:-)  Hey, the Wright Brothers didn't fly the first time:-)

Steve


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 10, 2008)

As I said in the beginning of this blog/thread "I welcome all critizizims and suggestions. Ive been called names before so....nothing bothers me.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I know what your saying and I did think of that however, I think its gonna get plenty of air through the sides and bottom. My actual purpose for building this wasent for "forcing air". it was to utilize all heat. Get more for less, ya know?

The plate going across the smoker, I have tried that and it does work well. I actually tried it 3 times.

Thanks for your imput Dan. I really do appreciate it. I will post my results for its the least I can do for this forum! Anything beats how I was doing it before...Throw some logs on, let it burn down, smoke with NO mods. LOL! So, in reality, I probably never would have went this far if it wasent for this forum reading on Tuning plates, Baffles, reverse flow...etc.

 My exp in life has been if your thinking of it, chances are someone else has thought of it as well. Even if everything turns out to be a big flop, thats ok with me for Nothing tried, Nothing gained! and what I learn, someone else can read. 

Thanks again for your imput...seriously
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I try Steve....would have been nice to be in a shop instead of on the back deck in those winds yesterday! BRRRR!

As far as " a good burn" Im assuming that when I do fire this up at the end of the burn if all coals are ash....than Im good to go. No?

Flickering flame?....I am using lump and never really had a flicker to it except when I add a chunk or 2. 8" from bottom of basket to top of hood.

The fan.....LOL, I was thinking that last night as I was staring at it!!! As I said before....Nothing tried, Nothing gained. Time to go to work


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 10, 2008)

Good Attitude there NH3B:-)

  I think what I meant by "good burn" was that without room it might smolder, sort of like when you cover a candle jar and it goes out.  On the other hand, if you are only using lump and pre-burning it in a chimney, then maybe you have something there---as you said  Nothing tried, Nothing gained!

Anxious to see how it turns out for you:-)

Steve

PS---Was that cardboard a 30 pack of Bud you used for a template?  Now, there is some fuel!!


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 10, 2008)

OK, So I finished the throat today and couldent wait to fire it up. As with my previous runs, I used Cowboy lump, 1 Weber chimney full, and monitered peak temps.

With everything screwed and sealed I acheved 260 peak. That is 20 degrees hotter than previous runs without hood. As far as burn time, I got 1 hour out of it. I dont know if thats bad or good concidering its only 1 chimney full and not the best lump in the world.

As far as the burn....It burned down with the exception of 1 or 2 "black" lumps....the rest were small and red. To verify if its getting enough air, I just filled that basket 1/2 lump and 1 half weber chimney. I figure with raising temps to get it all hot, That should burn down to ash if getting enough air. Temps were at 330. Its been 30 degrees and falling with a light wind.

Does this sound right?


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 11, 2008)

I have never operated your smoker type, but am trying to use common sense here.

So many variables........I would think what you would be looking for is consistency, in other words, the same temp for 1 or 2 hours, but I have never worked with just 1 chimney,  I usually get my firebox full of really hot coals, then back off the air once the coals are committed to one another.  After that, I can sit back and make minor adjustments to vents as needed, maybe once an hour and drop more fuel on as needed, maybe once every 45 min.  Ease of temperature control is what you need. For the most part, you want to control temps with vents, not fuel amounts.

 Learning your machine first is a must, then go from there?


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 11, 2008)

That in essence is what Im doing Steve. Getting that thing ripping with coals and going from there is how Ive gathered and learning flame and heat and my smoker with a combo of trying different things.

Capt Dan.....I shall walk the plank!!!! lol

You were correct with the hood chokeing the fire. Actually BOTH of you were. I will post pics later but tonights expieriment is to run it without the hood, same amont of lump and see what the basket looks like at the end.....and of course, moniter temps.


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 11, 2008)

Bummer:-(  I feel bad since you put so much quality workmanship into it.  But, like you implied, that is helpful for all of us including you.

I am sure of one thing----you are going to defeat this thing and i think you are going to come up with something that becomes a standard mod for those with your smoker.

With your ability to design and build, I can see you eventually building one of your own:-)

Steve


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the vote of confidence Steve. I try

Im getting ready to fire it up. I havent gave up on that hood. Heres what I might do:


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 11, 2008)

Hope it helps,

Are there any holes directly under charcoal basket thru the firebox? I am thinking that with your new hood design, this would be the place that you might want adjustable vents.  The only problem is, of course, ashes falling through onto your lawn or whatever:-)


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 11, 2008)

No, theres not Steve.

I have been burning without the hood for about an hour and a half.....just as I thought, I didnt get the temp like i did with the hood, Temps rose slower, however, SEEM to be falling slower and TONS of heat loss through the box. 

I think instaed of drilling holes in the firebox, I might test it with the door wide open and with the hood.......I am anxiously awaiting my results running without the hood.


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 11, 2008)

Keep us posted:-)


----------



## ddave (Mar 12, 2008)

Have you considered extending the smokestack? The wood-fired boiler that i ran (for a short time) had an ID (induced draft) fan which was basically a large blower that blew air up the stack to help pull air (induce draft) through the firebox. From what the old-timers tell me, before ID fans, the smokestacks were really tall. The theory being that a column of rising air rising farther would induce more draft.

Unfortunately I don't know enough about the physics to be able to recommend a length. And, of course, to get the maximum effect, your smoke chamber would have to be very well sealed so that air would be pulled through the fire box and hood but not around the lid or other gaps in the smoke chamber.

Just a thought.

Dave


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, I think I might take back what I said about walking the plank. I had the same amount of lump left in basket after the burn.

Heres with hood:


Heres without hood:


Heres what was left after I shook the basket out. BOTH had the same amount of unburned coals left....In fact the test with hood had less
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






From the pic, I know one looks whiter to mabey indicate a hotter flame but I think thats a lighting issue as it was taken this morning at 6. They both looked the same, I could be wrong.

The purpose of this expieriment was to see if "the hood" would choke out the fire. It didnt in my eyes. So, The fire has suffecient oxygen with the hood. Now for flow.

I am sure theres a formula out there on it Dave. I dont know enough about it either.

What your saying makes sence on that ID. I guess if your blowing it in or taking it out its about flow. I am trying to NOT use technology. Kinda like keeping it all natural, ya know. I havent sealed gaps in my smoker as of yet cause Im just playing with fire i guess. I hear what your saying tho. Im just learning and thinking. Talking about that gave me an idea about using the wind tho.

Thanks.


----------



## ddave (Mar 12, 2008)

I wouldn't actually put an ID fan in the form of a small blower on your smokestack, although I guess you could.  I would just play with different lengths of smokestack extension to see if it would transfer more heat via draft to the smoke chamber.

I agree with you.  Don't apply too much technology.  Although I am employed in technology services, the attraction of the smoker is playing with and tending the fire.  While I appreciate the elegance of a fully automatic smoker with servo controlled dampers and augers and such, there's not much "art" in that sort of cooking.

Dave


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 13, 2008)

It has become apperant to me that I might have caused some sort of "turbulance" myself with this thread. I assure all that that was not my intention.

I learn things, as I feel, most of us do, by just getting in the game and doing it. I have an idea and Im running with it. Im not a brainiac or engeneer. I can drink plenty of beer and shoot pool with the best of em.

As Ive read through this thread, it is confusing, I agree. I am sorry for that as I am new to using lump, the mods needed for my smoker, termanology...etc. However, I am not new to cooking and principals. Capt Dan, I wish we had said flow instead of "snuffing the fire".

In my eyes, this thread is dead. When I get my smoker remodeled, I will q-view food


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 13, 2008)

No turbulance here:-)  Looking forward to your finished product, don't give up!!   

Steve


----------



## ddave (Mar 13, 2008)

No turbulance here either, nh3b's,  I sincerely hope my comments were not the source of your frustration.  I certainly did not mean to offend you or anyone else here.  I enjoyed reading your thread and following your project.

Dave


----------



## jerkyaddict (Mar 13, 2008)

just read through the long version of this thread and i dont think anyone
has any beef with it , or people who were active in it !! i myself walk away
knowing that if i was gonna try some new mod's on a side boxer that this thread has brung a few new things to the table
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  learning is often a get taught to change it your way thingy .  i think this thread is not yet dead and carry on !!!!!!!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Mar 14, 2008)

I also just read this entire thread today and see no reason to consider it "dead".  I personally am impressed that you have taken mod info gathered from here and are trying to possibly improve upon what already works.  The fact that you are willing to trudge through all this effort, not knowing if it will work, is equally impressive...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I, too, am in the process of building/modding my very own smoker......although I'm only in the "gathering information" stage.  Your work is sort of helping to give me a push to get on the ball with my own project.

Thank you for sharing your efforts so far, and I hope you will continue to keep us posted on your progress.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





L8r,
Eric


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 14, 2008)

NEVER Steve! Just a few more days! When it is decent out since I have no garage....Thats this years project
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  along with spreading 80 yards of dirt, building 3 retaining walls and possibly putting up a new fence!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ...YEAAAA. lol 1 intake or 2?

Not at all Dave. In fact you gave me an idea with that ID. Think of those spinny things you see on rooftops. Those are wind and heat propelled and designed to suck out the air in your vents. One can be made to fit on top of stack
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As far as my frustration goes, Its actually a combo of things. As stated above with Steve....I have alot of work ahead of me this summer and this is my window to get this thing going. Im hopeing to jump out of the bobcat speading gravel and dirt to check on some ribs this summer.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Also, Ive payed attn to how many people check the thread out. I dont want to sound like a baby or an attn hound, but, I somewhat thought more people would have jumped in. I mean hey,this is a discussin group. I feel I have something unique to channel more heat into the smoker, possibly using less fuel, quicker start up times....dont we all try and achieve that?

Upon my learning, again, thanks to this forum! I have been studying smokers, designs, different manufactures and thinking what makes one smoker different than another. The science and physics are extrordanary! Its quite cool and I never realized as simple as it can be its quite complex! 




Read above and Im glad us newbies are learning together. Again, I will post when Im done. If you need any tips on bending sheet metal, feel free to pm me. Its quite simple really. Wheather the sheet metal will last its a matter of time. I know Ill at least see if the design works for me and if I have to remake with a thicker guage....NP! What I have into what ya see so far is $50 bucks. I can spend that in a bar


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 14, 2008)

Glad to see you are not discouraged.  Sounds like a fun project with the garage too!

Richtee just posted this thread which is really good reading on getting good burns and fire, smoke and stuff.  He really explains the theory real well:-)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=14947


----------



## cman95 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great thread man. Got me thinking about my offset. Instead of drilling holes in your firebox, how about drilling a few holes at a time in the hood you built? I like the idea of your hood and by no means am I trying to take away from your thread. I hope all works out OK.


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 15, 2008)

ok, apperently SMF is repeating posts.......or maybey its me.......anyway the goal here is a charcoal/wood fire forced induction burner.....I have a plan and have a flowmeter.....Thanks to Vinnie my HVAC tech
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . So, commin atchya live from Newhapchigan....Ill keep yall posted
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Scout out


----------

